# World's Fastest Pistol Shooter?



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 29, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og9ccsb1v6o"]YouTube - World's fastest handgun shooter[/ame]


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 29, 2008)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCra4qOrjFw[/youtube]

Think this guy could beat him.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2008)

I wounder if he could reload that revolver when hes being fired at, or he's drop dead tired, or hasn't had much sleep in a while.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2008)

Jerry Miculek?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Think this guy could beat him.



  I didn't see a reload in there.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I wounder if he could reload that revolver when hes being fired at, or he's drop dead tired, or hasn't had much sleep in a while.




Yes.

http://www.jerrymiculek.com/about.html


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 29, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I wounder if he could reload that revolver when hes being fired at, or he's drop dead tired, or hasn't had much sleep in a while.




I don't know, but he's obviously better prepared than I am. ;)


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 30, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Jerry Miculek?



Of course. Before I even clicked on the link, I knew that's who it would be about. Only one human being on the planet can shoot s revolver like that. Jerry is a sponsored shooter for SnW and a hell of a nice guy. He's no slouch with a semi auto either, and his wife can shoot like the devil too...:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 30, 2008)

If I had a choice of the weps above... I will take the two 249s...


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 21, 2008)

I saw Jerry at the SHOT Show this year at the S&W booth.  He worked his reloads against a timer.  With the pressure of everyone watching and the clock, he was so damn fast!!!! 

He can really work those reloads!


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 22, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I wonder if he could reload that revolver when hes being fired at, or he's drop dead tired, or hasn't had much sleep in a while.



My next paycheck says yes he could.

You bring up a great point that needs to be expounded upon.

Coming from you Rav...I'll explain a bit.

I used to set up the CIF stress tests. Guys didn't like me so much at the beginning of the shoot because I'd make 'em work, sweat, and sometimes bleed for their time and score, but good time and score meant life over death. 

Running, shooting, sweating, increased heart rate, all have a major major effect on your time / score, ability to engage targets, as well as mentality.

You are basing your views on two different types of shooting. Competition and real life.

To shoot well in real life, yes, a certain part of your being is making you 'beat the bad guy', a competition with the final prize being your life.

Competition shooting from a fixed position is a different animal, but has everything to do with surviving an encounter where the final prize is your life.

Some of the folks who shoot well in competition have had a real life encounter or are, at the least, more prepared for a real life encounter than someone who buys a pistol, goes to the range, attends a 3 day markmanship course, shoots 500 rounds, and calls themselves "prepared".

There exists a minority who approve themselves gun gods at the firing range, but who wouldn't have a clue on the street as to what to do in an engagement.

To ask that question, Rav, you had to have been there.

:2c:


----------

